# 4 day old car, peeling paint!?



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

So I just noticed something...the paint on the rear bumper on my brand new car is peeling.

It's peeling on the passenger side where the bumper meets the rear quarter panel, and it's peeling badly under the taillights:




























What do you guys think? I haven't told the wife yet, don't want to ruin the car for her. This is a major, major disappointment, as IMO once a car has had paintwork of any kind, it just isn't the same. Half the appeal of a new car for me personally is a car that you know has absolutely never been apart and never had any paintwork. Not to mention the risk of getting a perfect paint match and a perfect match in terms of finish smoothness.

I'm pretty worried about the peeling under the taillights, more so than where the bumper meets the quarter panel. Being in MN with brutal, salty MN winters, and having to take the car to harsh pressure wash car washes in the winter, I really worry now about blowing chunks of paint off.

What should I do? I feel like it should at the very least be documented with VW just so that if it gets worse 6 months down the road in winter and it gets bad enough it HAS to be repainted, VW doesn't blow me off and say too bad so sad, you've owned it six months its from neglect.

Really, really bummed at the moment. Anyone else have this? It definitely looks like the bumper was painted while it was on the car, which is kind of a ridiculous factory procedure IMO.


----------



## sethdude (Jun 27, 2012)

So sorry to hear. I'd start at the dealership level, it's possible they'll help you deal with VWoA on getting the car replaced. Otherwise, you could call VWoA directly. Fortunately, my experience with Volkswagen is that they will jump through hoops to keep you happy and loyal. I'm sure one or the other can address this unfortunate situation, and it's very important that they're made aware of this quality issue.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

They wouldn't actually outright replace the car, would they??


----------



## 210thumper (Oct 20, 2010)

no i dont think they would replace it outright....they might have it resprayed...but maybe if u raised enough hell they might lol....but dam that sucks FO SHO!!! looks like they started assembling it before it completely dired.... idk but i would SKIP the dealership and to straight to VWoA


----------



## VR6Now (Dec 31, 2000)

210thumper said:


> no i dont think they would replace it outright....they might have it resprayed...but maybe if u raised enough hell they might lol....but dam that sucks FO SHO!!! looks like they started assembling it before it completely dired.... idk but i would SKIP the dealership and to straight to VWoA


The first thing VWoA will say is take it to the dealer since they are the proper interface for workmanship and warranty issues. They will need a represenative (dealer personel or mfg rep) to see the car and that will be facilitated directly through dealer service personnel. Going straight to VWoA will result in a referral to a dealer so contacting anyone other than the dealer will not change the flow of events.

If you are not satisfied with the dealer response, contact VWoA.


----------



## sethdude (Jun 27, 2012)

Check your state laws. Many of them allow a return of a car if dissatisfied with quality issues within a number of days/miles. Dealerships do sometimes take cars back when they're this fresh, particularly if you have not titled it yet . It's still a new car until the title is issued.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

I went out and looked at it again this morning, the peeling issue under the taillights is exactly identical under both taillights, so I'm wondering if it's not actually peeling? It almost looks like a raised molding line from the bumper manufacturing process and it just looks like the paint is peeling?

If some of you guys could run outside and take a look at your '12s and report back (pics even better), I'd appreciate it.


----------



## sonic_va (Jul 2, 2006)

Wow, that sucks. I need to go take a closer look at mine now.


----------



## KNEWBUG (Sep 13, 2011)

*repaint*

Take it back to dealer, I know of another white turbo VW repainted the front facia due to that problem, Vw probably knows of the problem.


----------



## Dvdmoviemike (Feb 29, 2012)

Can't quite tell from the pics, but mine had residual clear/glue from the shipping protectant sheets that I still find between my fenders and bumpers when I clean it. I slowly get a little more out of the cracks each time I wash. 

No matter what they will have to fix it.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

I say go straight to VWoA, dealerships are just going to look for the cheapest way to fix it IMO

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Right now I'll wait to see what some of you guys come back with, whether or not yours are the same (could also be a color dependent issue so please state your color also), before I break it to the wife which I hate to do. At that point I'll probably take it to the dealer, get their opinion, and at the very least get the issue documented so that if it gets worse, down the road they will still honor fixing it no questions asked. Having the bumper repainted at this point is definitely a last resort--I'll stare at it everyday for an hour in every kind of light over and over again wondering if it's actually a perfect match, which I at least don't have to do now.

If I knew it wouldn't get worse, I would live with it since I know right now I've got a perfect paint/finish match, but I'm worried that those pressure washers will exacerbate the problem.

Curious to see if anyone else has this issue. I'd also like to see the other cars on the lot and see if they all are like this or if it's just mine, or maybe all the red ones.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Yikes call vwoa immediately. 


Sent from my iPhone 7GS.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

I just checked mine and it's fine. I'd definitely contact VWoA though.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

Looks like the paint wasn't drying properly during assembly.


----------



## TexasBulldog (Jul 3, 2012)

Thats awful. id be pissed! I went through our's with a fine tooth comb. Looked for paint issues, those rubber blocks in the springs, access panels not on correctly. Not to mention the more common things in automobiles. 

VW needs to get their stuff straight, a lot of STUPID issues going on that are not acceptable on a modern day car.

JOe


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

TexasBulldog said:


> Thats awful. id be pissed! I went through our's with a fine tooth comb. Looked for paint issues, those rubber blocks in the springs, access panels not on correctly. Not to mention the more common things in automobiles.
> 
> VW needs to get their stuff straight, a lot of STUPID issues going on that are not acceptable on a modern day car.
> 
> JOe


:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## VR6Now (Dec 31, 2000)

drtechy said:


> I say go straight to VWoA, dealerships are just going to look for the cheapest way to fix it IMO
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


The dealer has no rights of remedy for paint warranty on a week old car. They notify VWoA of the paint defect and they decide the course of action. If a cheap way is chosen, it was approved by VWoA as a repair. The quality of a dealer repaint varies but the dealer can not touch the car and get warranty re-emburshment without VWoA approval.

Take it to the dealer, get their explanation on the cause and method of repair. If you disagree, contact VWoA and tell them what you expect.


----------



## Hufeisen (Jul 18, 2006)

Any update?


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Not as of yet, I've been just workin' workin' workin' each day...still haven't brought it up with the wife. I was hoping to swing by the dealer tomorrow morning to just get an opinion, but looks like the wife is going to be doing stuff all day with the car and her friends, so I might be able to get there on a weeknight early next week.

I'd love nothing more than to hear that it's a molding line or something that just looks exactly like peeling paint. The tiny chips along the quarter panel seam I can live with, those can be easily touched up very finely and I don't see that becoming a problem.

I absolutely loathe a repaint on that bumper though.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Dvdmoviemike said:


> Can't quite tell from the pics, but mine had residual clear/glue from the shipping protectant sheets that I still find between my fenders and bumpers when I clean it.



I agree. It's hard to tell by the photos and looks like it could be remnants from the protective vinyl film that was on the vehicle during ship. Are you sure that is not the case? 

If it is actually the paint, I suggest starting w/the dealer. It might not be as bad as you think. Paint peeling on flexible material like poly-type plastics usually means that not enough flex was mixed in the paint. I think if the dealer can't guarantee your satisfaction, he should offer to replace the vehicle or return your money (that is, unless you put too many miles on the vehicle).


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Good news!! Live from the dealer...EVERY single beetle here on the lot has it. Silver, white, yellow, light blue, dark blue, they all have the EXACT same appearance, where the "peeling" paint appears to curve inward and dissppear for about three inches under the reverse lights on both sides.

It's REALLY hard to see on some, even looking for it but it IS there on each snd every one, on both sides, exactly identical, and easier to see on the right side on each car (manufacturing/assembly tolerance I suppose.

If you start where the bumper meets the quarter meets the taillight, on the bumper you'll see that there is a tiny raised lip, which looks like a bit like peeling paint. Follow it down the top of the bumper, under the taillight, and you'll see it curve inward and disappear an inch or so into the reverse light, then after about three inches you'll see it come back out and you can pick it up again.

Again super hard to see on many cars but it is there on every one. vIt's a molding line.

Thank god.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

puma1552 said:


> Good news!! Live from the dealer...EVERY single beetle here on the lot has it. Silver, white, yellow, light blue, dark blue, they all have the EXACT same appearance, where the "peeling" paint appears to curve inward and dissppear for about three inches under the reverse lights on both sides.
> 
> It's REALLY hard to see on some, even looking for it but it IS there on each snd every one, on both sides, exactly identical, and easier to see on the right side on each car (manufacturing/assembly tolerance I suppose.
> 
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

Checked mine out today. Cannot find a single blemish or paint chip. Guess I just got lucky.


----------



## TexasBulldog (Jul 3, 2012)

cbugrun said:


> Checked mine out today. Cannot find a single blemish or paint chip. Guess I just got lucky.


same here... i read where he said its a mold line but ours doesn't have it

JOe


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

No problems w/mine either. I do, however, still have remains of protective white vinyl material and adhesive in the seams in some places.


----------



## sonic_va (Jul 2, 2006)

the beet said:


> No problems w/mine either. I do, however, still have remains of protective white vinyl material and adhesive in the seams in some places.


Me too, though I've managed to get rid of most of it


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

puma1552 said:


> I went out and looked at it again this morning, the peeling issue under the taillights is exactly identical under both taillights, so I'm wondering if it's not actually peeling? It almost looks like a raised molding line from the bumper manufacturing process and it just looks like the paint is peeling?


Puma, 

What color is the exposed material under where the paint is peeling away? 

Please post a close-up shot where the peeling is occurring the most. 

Then, if you don't mind, attempt to peel the paint a little in that area with some tweezers and let us know what happens.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

puma1552 said:


> Good news!! Live from the dealer...EVERY single beetle here on the lot has it. Silver, white, yellow, light blue, dark blue, they all have the EXACT same appearance, where the "peeling" paint appears to curve inward and dissppear for about three inches under the reverse lights on both sides.
> 
> It's REALLY hard to see on some, even looking for it but it IS there on each snd every one, on both sides, exactly identical, and easier to see on the right side on each car (manufacturing/assembly tolerance I suppose.
> 
> ...


Let us know when your dealer starts the 50% OFF... or BUY 1 GET 1 FREE campaign. 

The Mexican plant has been around longer and than the Chattanooga. Yet we've not heard much about quality on the Passat.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

the beet said:


> Puma,
> 
> What color is the exposed material under where the paint is peeling away?
> 
> ...


It's red as can be seen in the pics. I thought my pics were pretty clear, don't think I can get any better pics. I do know urethane is often a nasty bright yellow color.

The issue is resolved, the paint is not peeling. If you look at the second pic I posted, the part where the "peeling" curves inward and disappears under the reverse light about an inch inward from the right edge of the reverse light, and then curves back outward about three inches further to the left, popping back out an inch from the left edge of the reverse light, is exactly identical on both taillights on every car I've looked at. That little "lip" that looks like peeling paint, that's a tiny urethane molding line that can be subtly followed the length of the top of the bumper, which gives it the appearance of peeling paint. Depending on the tolerance of the panel fitment, you may or may not see this. It's much more difficult to see on certain colors as well.

Even if you are looking for what I described, it can be very, very, very difficult to notice/see/find the molding line where it curves inward and reappears under the reverse lights, but it is there on every Beetle. I checked over 25 Beetles at two dealers, even looking for it and knowing what I was looking for, I had to get down at eye level and shine a flashlight under the taillight for 90% of them and look as hard as I could; even then it was hard to see, while on some of the cars it was much easier to see, like mine. Depending on how tight the tolerance is between the taillight and the bumper, it can be extremely difficult to see and in many cases it's completely underneath the tail light making it nearly impossible to see, but it's there if you get down at eye level with a flashlight and get a few inches from the bumper, lol. It's not something you are going to see by just looking down at the bumper on 90% of Beetles, again depending on the build tolerance of how tight the taillights/bumpers are put together.

I'm not concerned anymore.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

puma1552 said:


> The issue is resolved, the paint is not peeling.


Puma, you are correct, it is not peeling paint. It is the remnants of the white vinyl protective material that was applied during shipping as suspected. Even though many of the poly body panels may be made from a yellow composite, they are usually primed with a dark, almost black color. So if the paint was peeling, you would likely see black beneath where the paint is peeling. 

The white vinyl protective sheet is a nuisance and in almost every crevice of my Beetle, but I will take that over peeling paint any time. 

Glad to hear there were no paint problems. Now, I wonder if the other reports of peeling paint were the same thing...


----------

